# Aster Challenger, AD60, and 241P.



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello,

I received these three locomotive the past week. As I promised in the previous thread that I would snap some photos and share them with everyone. So here they are.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, all in one week, I don't think I'd be able to sleep.
Best of luck with them all, and that AD60 is beyond beautiful.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate
This delivery is almost as big an event as the forth coming one in July! I have to admit it is the most impressive arrival on a single day that any one in live steam could wish for. That is quite the collection given the scope of its representation: countries, design, style, color and purpose of each locomotive.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

How did you get Santa to come to your house early this year ??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to replace my keyboard again... drooling on it shorts out the switches.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that it makes that much difference in the scale of things. How old are you if I may ask.
All three great looking engines. You sure found the Challenger in a hurry.
Good luck and do not make them shelf queens.


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all. Unfortunately, the wife did not let me borrow the kitchen during the day to photo shoot so I had to do it at night so the pictures quality isn't as great. Overall, I am very satisfied with all three locomotives, they are really the best of their class. 

Aster Challenger: Built by TRS
I would like to express my sincere appreciation to Charles and Ryan for helping me put together this a highly complex and lengthy kit. The built quality is well beyond anyone could expect from a professional modeler. The Challenger is probably my favorite locomotive of all time. If you compare the size of all three, the Challenger is very impressive. 

Aster AD60: RTR
I purchased this highly articulated locomotive from Jims, very honest and highly respected in the steam community. For many years, I had always wanted to acquire the Garratt due to its unique 3 pcs design, a state-of-the-art in locomotive design. At last, I have it in my collection. It's indeed very lovely locomotive. 

Aster SNCF 241P: Built by Aster Europe
I want to express my thank to Hans, he had put extra effort in helping me acquire this highly advanced locomotive from Aster Europe. I received this RTR in less than 3 weeks, very impressive delivery schedule. Although I had to pay a high premium price to get it. The level of details on this one is beyond anyone could imagine for live steam model. I really do not have much comments on this one. The pictures speak for itself. 

Nate


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Nate,
I can see those investment advisories scared the heck out of you....: It looks like you are greatly enjoying these beauties so youŕe already getting the return you want Some probable good choices there from that perspective with the Challenger and 241P. I'd never want to take the 241 down for repair...the detail on that engine is amazing.

Have fun!

Sam


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations, that's quite a collection right there.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

applegeekz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received these three locomotive the past week. As I promised in the previous thread that I would snap some photos and share them with everyone. So here they are.


Any chance of getting high definition pics of the 241P - especially the side on views. I'm in the last and most difficult phase of building mine and pictures would be really helpful.

Robert


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

zephyra said:


> Any chance of getting high definition pics of the 241P - especially the side on views. I'm in the last and most difficult phase of building mine and pictures would be really helpful.
> 
> Robert


Robert

Please PM me your personal email, I will send some high res photo over.

Nate


----------

